

Meteor surpasses Rails on number of GitHub stars - mizzao
https://github.com/search?q=stars:%3E1&s=stars&type=Repositories

======
mizzao
Interesting given this prediction and rather heated discussion two years ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6642893](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6642893)

Updated original link: [http://blog.differential.com/meteor-killin-
rails/](http://blog.differential.com/meteor-killin-rails/)

------
dandv
To be fair, a big chunk of the stars were part of Meteor's "We'll give $5 to
organizations that teach kids to code, for every GitHub star we get". But
still, pretty impressive growth!

